

Why all the pros are leaving Flickr for 500px - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/07/08/why-all-the-pros-are-leaving-flickr-for-500px/

======
bho
Unfortunately, just by glancing at article, you can see that they made
comparisons by picking poor photographs on flickr and beautiful, colorful
images for 500px. Bias much?

------
smackfu
The answer seems to be mainly that this is a service aimed at pros.

